# Okay, Trivia Buffs



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's two:

1. Who had a hit in the 80's with a song written by Mark Knoppfler and a guitar solo by Jeff Beck?

2. Who played the guitar solo on Donovan's Hurdy Gurdy Man (mid 60's) 

No googling if your over 30.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Okay, it's been 2 days and not even a wild guess? Here's a couple of clues.

1. was a female vocalist, not a band.

2.maybe some of you don't know who Donovan is. He was a British folk/rock singer who's bigger hits were Mellow Yellow and Sunshine Superman. The guitarist is a BIG name.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

1. Tina Turner

2. Jimmy Page

I just Joined so I didn't see this. Haven't read the clues yet


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> 1. Tina Turner
> 
> 2. Jimmy Page
> 
> I just Joined so I didn't see this. Haven't read the clues yet


Give that man a cigar!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Give that man a cigar!


What was the song


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What was the song


Private Dancer. The album launched Tina's second career.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

The song was Private Dancer. I guess Tina signed Jeff's brand new guitar with a jacknife or something.


----------

